
Y Combinator-Backed Crowdtilt Launches To Become The “Kickstarter For Any Group” - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/10/y-combinator-backed-crowdtilt-launches-to-become-the-kickstarter-for-any-group/
======
sawyer
There was a 500 startups group (I believe from their last demo day) called
PayByGroup that is also doing group payments such as this. It seemed to me
that the most promising application of such a feature is as a button on
existing sites, not as a stand alone site/app.

The example PayByGroup mentioned in their pitch was having a 'Pay By Group'
type button on AirBnB for crowdfunding a trip. That seems to be the easier
route to mass adoption than trying to create a new destination in my opinion.

